

Can the Internet solve the mystery of MH370? - WestCoastJustin
http://news.nationalpost.com/2014/03/12/crowdsourced-online-search-uses-high-res-satellite-images-to-hunt-for-malaysia-airlines-flight-mh370/

======
013
Could you not create an algorithm to detect abnormal things in the water and
flag them. Each flagged image is then manually looked at by a human and them
deemed interesting or not. Looking on Tomnod there seems to be loads of water
and clouds, wouldn't it be easier if we could remove all these pointless
water+cloud sections.

~~~
deletes
That would be more efficient.

The current web platform must have already been built or it was a template, so
the current approach is more ad-hoc.

